# Ash is Shaking his head back and forth violently and i'm panicking.. WHAT'S WRONG?!



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay.. IM trying to stay calm but i Just CAN'T! ASH IS VIOLENTLY SHAKING HIS HEAD BACK AND FORTH AND IS TOTTALY OUT OF BALANCE! I THINK HE'S HAVING A SEIZURE OR SOMETHING? IT NEVER HAPPENED TO HIM BEFORE!! WHAT'S GOING ON?! I CAN'T TAKE HIM TO A VET RIGHT NOW BECAUSE IT'S 3:00AM!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you have an emergency animal clinic in your area? That does sound like a seizure to me but i don't know what to for it other than keeping him from hitting his head. Hopefully someone can help you out. I'm so sorry you're going through this with Ash.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I would definitely try to find an emergency clinic that will take him now! I'm sorry you are going through this with your baby!


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Mani it's gonna be alright Please stay calm, you need to stay calm and tell us exactly whats happening. Is this whats happening? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWGVpbGGnBs


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I couldn't find a cockatiel video but this is a budgie having a seizure at in at 1 minute and 7 seconds...tell us if this is anything like what Ash is doing..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnZdD-4PS8U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> I would definitely try to find an emergency clinic that will take him now! I'm sorry you are going through this with your baby!


he calmed down right now and went to sleep, if i wake him up he keep shaking his head back and forth again!  


AnimalLuver said:


> Oh Mani it's gonna be alright :hug: Please stay calm, you need to stay calm and tell us exactly whats happening. Is this whats happening? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWGVpbGGnBs


Not even close! he's asleep right now.. it was so violent just back and forth, he seemed like a bloody toy!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Has he been acting normally the past few days or have you noticed any changes? I worry that there is an underlying problem that is just showing itself. If it was a tumor that it just emerging then that means it is big enough to start causing problems so his chances of life might not be very high..sad to say, but i really hope the outcome is positive. If he makes it through the night, i would take him to the vet tomorrow to get an xray done to see if there is something obstructing a part of his nervous system.


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I couldn't find a cockatiel video but this is a budgie having a seizure at in at 1 minute and 7 seconds...tell us if this is anything like what Ash is doing..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnZdD-4PS8U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


His Wings are fine, he can walk and all, it's just his head that's moving back and forth rapidly and before he went to sleep it actually slowed down, He's out of balance because He tries to walk while his head is move back and forth so he can't really see!


----------



## AnimalLuver (Dec 23, 2011)

Did it look like he was trying to vomit? Was he choking/ was he flapping his wings while the seizure?


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Has he been acting normally the past few days or have you noticed any changes? I worry that there is an underlying problem that is just showing itself. If it was a tumor that it just emerging then that means it is big enough to start causing problems so his chances of life might not be very high..sad to say, but i really hope the outcome is positive. If he makes it through the night, i would take him to the vet tomorrow to get an xray done to see if there is something obstructing a part of his nervous system.


No he was perfect and he even sang yesterday morning, there wasn't any change in behaviour


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe he is just being silly. I wish we could see a video if this so we could tell more about it. Does he seem alert?


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

AnimalLuver said:


> Did it look like he was trying to vomit? Was he choking/ was he flapping his wings while the seizure?


no he wasn't, just his head moving back and forth!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did he have control of his body? Or were his muscles locked up?
Or was he just quickly turning his head side to side?


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Maybe he is just being silly. I wish we could see a video if this so we could tell more about it. Does he seem alert?


Yes he was alert... he just woke up and he seems fine... the Moving stopped..


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Did he have control of his body? Or were his muscles locked up?
> Or was he just quickly turning his head side to side?


No he had full control of his body, just that he couldnt walk straight because his head was moving.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope he's okay. Let us know what happens.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Then it wasn't a seizure..hmm keep us updated.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Whoa, guys. That sounds more like an obstructed airway than a seizure or tumor, at least from my understanding of the description. Do you know what he was doing when this incident started? I wonder if he might have gotten a seed or seed hull stuck in his airway and been trying to vomit it back up. Violent head shaking usually goes along with vomiting in birds. I do think you should take him in for a vet check as soon as you can, but I'm glad he seems better now.


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Whoa, guys. That sounds more like an obstructed airway than a seizure or tumor, at least from my understanding of the description. Do you know what he was doing when this incident started? I wonder if he might have gotten a seed or seed hull stuck in his airway and been trying to vomit it back up. Violent head shaking usually goes along with vomiting in birds. I do think you should take him in for a vet check as soon as you can, but I'm glad he seems better now.


He was sleeping on my shoulder when suddenly he woke up and started doing it, and when he stopped there wasn't any vomiting, and he just went back to sleep again. Im going to take him to a vet in a couple of hours.


----------



## joyce (Dec 12, 2011)

so sorry to hear that you are going through this....let us know how you get on at the vet....i hope its nothing serious...x


----------



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

joyce said:


> so sorry to hear that you are going through this....let us know how you get on at the vet....i hope its nothing serious...x


he said it might be a seed, but yet there was no vomit, he said if it happens again to bring him again and he'll do some tests and see what it is.
He slightly opened his beak after he was done, but nothing came out, if it was a seed then i guess he swallowed it? I think he was in shock or something, then he went to sleep, He's okay


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank goodness he's ok!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Good! Glad little Ash is doing better!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

way to go ash... Keep improving!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm so happy everything is fine!  I know how hard your situation must have been because I had a very similar one with my birdy!


----------



## quarrion queen (Jun 14, 2011)

i would take him to a vet that specializes in birds first thing in the morning and try to keep him comfy until then


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is horrible! I hope Ash will be ok!


----------

